# My betta is sick



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Okay Ive had this fish for about 3 months and he was happy and healthy until about 3 days ago. He has a white/grey patch under his head and has stopped eating and just lays on the bottom of the tank. He is in approx 1 gallon tank and I was changing the water every week. He has a heater and his temp is always at approx 75. I started using pimafix yesterday at the advice of the petstore and just take out some of the water from the tank and add the meds, and then put it back into the tank. Ive read several posts on here about not to use this medication and to change the water etc and Im confused about what to do. I dont have a water testing kit right now and am considering getting a 5 gallon tank. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the patch fuzzy or kind of moldy looking? Are there any open sores, or patches anywhere else on his body? It sounds like it might be colmunaris, which is a severe bactierial infection. Symptoms can include white or grey patches on the body, fluffy white cottony patches, open red sores, lethargy, loss of appetite, fin rot etc. 

I would do a big water change and begin treating him with Tetracycline or Kanamycin.

Salt baths can also be very helpful!


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, it looks like a moldy patch and he just will come up for air and sink to the bottom again. I cant see any other symptoms on him. I only have sea salt for cooking, not sure if that is any good..what kind of salt?
So should I take him out now and put him into clean water and see what happens. I had already prepared another tank earlier, but the petshop told me not to move him.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Definitely sounds like colmunaris! He won't get any better without the proper medication, you need to do a water change, maybe 50% and start treating him with tetracycline, Kanamycin if you can find it would be even better. 

For a salt bath take a couple cups of water and add 1 tsp of aquarium salt or NON - iodized table salt per cup. Put you betta in the water for 5 minutes, but if he reacts negatively to the salt (twitching or swimming spazzily) remove him immediately. After the 5 minutes add another couple cups of water and leave him in for another 10 minutes then put him back him the tank, You can do this a couple times a day and it might help. But you definitely need the medications!


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

okay i did a 50% water change and will have to wait until tomorrow to buy meds as everything is closed now..keep your fingers crossed...he looks like he has very laboured breathing on the bottom of the tank..just comes up for air and sinks again...makes me want to cry


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you have a heater in your tank? if you do turn it down to 74 degrees or so, lower temperatures will keep the bacterial infection from spreading quite as fast


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

yes i have a heater and its at a steady 74 degrees..thanks for the advice and hope he makes it through the nite


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed for him!


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay, this morning there was no change so went to the fish store and could not find any of the meds you suggested..the only thing they had was Maracyn...so bought that and did a water change, added some aquarium salt and the maracyn..and now just waiting.
He still is just laying on the bottom of tank, very laboured breathing and the moldy patches have spread alot..it covers the whole underside of his body now. I have a heater and it is at a steady 75 degrees. I cant turn it up or down as it doesnt have those options...any other suggestions?


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

As usual, the advice Zen offers seems to be right on the money.

I am praying for you and your fish.

Good luck.

And remember, sometimes you do all the right things and nothing helps them.
Don't beat yourself up about it if you lose him.

Beth C.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Maracyn is ok, not as strong as the other two. Have you tried giving him a salt bath?


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi..Im giving him a salt bath now and he is really calmed down..no more laboured breathing...and he had rapid gills while he was on the bottom of the tank... I just have him in a small bowl and wondering if I should just keep him in something that size for now with about 5 cups of water...then he doesnt have to travel so far up to the top for air..in the big tank he was really having a hard time..Ill just use the water from the tank that has the meds in it..do you think that would be okay??


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

It would be ok as long as you can keep the water clean and warm enough


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

Any suggestions of how to keep the water warm enough..its just a plastic bowl that holds about 6 cups of water

i took him out of the salt bath and put him back in the tank, and now he is doing what he did before..really struggling to breath with rapid gills..trying to swim..but cant get off the bottom of the tank...its very upsetting


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

okay..now he is in the tank as i said..but kinda laying on his side..he was in a 2 gallon tank, but i removed half the water, cause he couldnt even get up to the top to take a breath....HELP PLEASE ANYONE OUT THERE..im crying now as hes been laying on his side now...trying so hard...ugggggggggggggggg


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All I can suggest is to put him in the warmest room in the house. You can't heat a small bowl. I'm sorry about your fish.


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gosh, hes in the kichen now..in his tank and Ive removed half the water..so he can swim to get air....gosh im crying so hard now...i lost my dad, mother and siter this year..and my lab doggie..cant take much more ya know..my house burnt down on feb.21/last year...and lost everything there as well..please any help out there...i feel soooo sad right now.....


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

please help with my fishy...im so sad and dont know what to do here...im like the mom..that constantly sticks by him...any help please...

whewwwwwwwwwwwwwww..had a big cry and back now...sorry

okay...hes in his tank...with 50 percent less water..but i saved the water from his tank..dont know how to keep it warm..

he is still swimming...most times on the bottom...stuggling of course..rapid gill movements...and i cry alot...

Any help out there?????????


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to update...
every one...
I prayed asked god for a miracle for my fishy....and he did....he is swimming around so good now..and the same happy fish again...uhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....Im so happy y know.....i prayed for a miracle and got it...

I actually dont think it was the meds..as he was on his death bead...and about one hr later...poof...i had my miracle...that took alot of praying and alot of stuff with God...as I dont know him that well
i told him i want to get to know him....and my journey will be the same as yours okay...gosh im scared too...

but he healed my fishy...from prayer...whoo hoo eh....................

just imagine what he can do for you.;.????????????????????

if you need a miracle in your life...just ask and pray is all......i love all of you.....xoxo


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! SO happy to hear he pulled through! I have seen columnaris before and I honestly thought nothing could be done.

Keep medicating until you have finished the course of antibiotics. We don't want to drive this thing to the brink only to have a resistant strain make a comeback.

Cheers!
-Kelly


----------



## sydney480 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just an update...hes still doing really good and active as can be and a hungry little guy..im still using the meds and just amazed how well he is doing now. thanks to everyone for all your help and support...a very good learning experience for me and yes i do think that the prayers also had something to do with it..thanks again


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

so glad he's doing better, that's awesome  he's a little trooper!


----------

